# بأنفراد من المهندس قيس وفقط هنا برابط واحد مباشر يدعم الاستكمال AutoCAD Civil 3D 2013



## م.قيس (6 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم اخواني واخواتي 


بعد ساعات قليلة من الاصدار 2013 حبيت انزلوا الكم وبرابط واحد مباشر
من قلب موقع الشركة بنواة 32 بت وباللغة الانجليزية



رابط التحميل


http://trial.autodesk.com/SWDLDDLM/2013/CIV3D/ESD/AutoCAD_Civil3D_2013_English_Win_32bit.exe



لا تنسونا من خالص دعائكم ولوالدي بالشفاء العاجل وطولة العمر

المهندس قيس

فلســــــطين الابية


----------



## أبويزن العرب (6 أبريل 2012)

الله يوفقك الى الخير


----------



## محمد عسيل (6 أبريل 2012)

دائماً سباق
جزاك الله خير و بارك فيك
اللهم اشف والد اخونا المهندس قيس شفاءاً لا يغادر سقما و عافه

مرفق لكم برنامج التفعيل

http://turbobit.net/9rn1mbu4v4ys.html


----------



## رضا صبيح (6 أبريل 2012)

محمد عسيل قال:


> دائماً سباق
> جزاك الله خير و بارك فيك
> اللهم اشف والد اخونا المهندس قيس شفاءاً لا يغادر سقما و عافه
> 
> ...


برنامج التفعيل لا يعمل


----------



## م.قيس (6 أبريل 2012)

شكور اخي على الدعاء


----------



## م.قيس (6 أبريل 2012)

*اخواني لا تضغطو على الرابط وانما الصقوه في صفحة فارغة كي يشتغل معكم
المهندس قيس
*


----------



## محمد عسيل (7 أبريل 2012)

رضا صبيح قال:


> برنامج التفعيل لا يعمل



البرنامج يعمل و لكن استخدم product key 237E1
هنا جميع المفاتيح

001E1 - Autodesk AutoCAD 2013
057E1 - AutoCAD LT 2013
128E1 - Autodesk 3ds Max 2013
129E1 - AutoCAD Map 3D 2013
185E1 - AutoCAD Architecture 2013
200E1 - Autodesk design suite (key for autocad, civil3d, mep, inventor, 3ds max, architecture)
206E1 - AutoCAD Mechanical
225E1 - Autocad Electrical
235E1 - Autocad MEP 2013
237E1 - Autocad Civil 3D
240E1 - AutoCAD Revit Architecture 2013
241E1 - AutoCAD Revit Architecture Suite 2013
255E1 - AutoCAD Revit Structure 2013
256E1 - AutoCAD Revit Structure Suite 2013
257E1 - AutoCAD Revit MEP Suite 2013
262E1 - Showcase 2013
276E1 - Autodesk MapGuide 2013
279E1 - Direct Connect for JT 2013
294E1 - Inventor Tooling Suite
295E1 - Autodesk Showcase Professional 2013
297E1 - AutoCAD Revit MEP 2013
340E1 - Raster Design 2013
426E1 - Autocad Plant 3D
424E1 - Autocad Quantity Teakeoff
448E1 - Autocad P&ID
462E1 - AutoCAD Inventor Professional Suite 2013
464E1 - Inventor R-SYS
466E1 - Inventor SIMULATION
467E1 - Autodesk Topobase Web 2013
475E1 - TOPOBASE CLIENT 2013
495E1 - Autodesk 3ds Max Design 2013
498E1 - Autodesk Mudbox
504E1 - Navisworks Review
506E1 - Navisworks Simulate
507E1 - Navisworks Manage
527E1 - Inventor Suite 2013
529E1 - Autodesk Inventor LT
532E1 - DIRECT CONNECT for CATIA 4
544D1 - CIVIL 2013
546E1 - ROBOT STRUCTURAL ANALYSIS 2013
547E1 - ACE-ROBOT STRUCTURAL ANALYSIS PRO 2013
549E1 - Autodesk Vault Collaboration
551E1 - AUTODESK STICHER UNLIMITED 2013
559E1 - Autodesk Vault Workgroup
562E1 - AutoCAD ecscad
569E1 - Autodesk Vault Manufacturing
586E1 - Showcase Presenter
589E1 - Autodesk Revit MEP-B 2013
590E1 - Autodesk Softimage 2013
592E1 - VSL Suite 2013
593E1 - Autodesk ecotech analysys 2013
595E1 - AutoCAD Revit Architecture Visualization Suite 2013
596E1 - AutoCAD Inventor LT
597E1 - Navisworks Manufacturing Manage 2013
598E1 - Navisworks Manufacturing Review
599E1 - Navisworks Manufacturing Simulator
657E1 - Autodesk Maya
666E1 - Autodesk Inventor Publisher
667E1 - Autodesk Simulation Multiphysics
669E1 - Autodesk Simulation Mechanical
710E1 - ALIAS AUTOMOTIVE 2013
712E1 - ALIAS DESIGN 2013
714E1 - Direct Connect for Catia 5
719E1 - DIRECT CONNECT for NX 2013
727E1 - Autodesk MotionBuilder
732E1 - Sketchbook Pro 2013
736E1 - ALIAS SURFACE 2013
741E1 - Autodesk Sketchbook Designer
760E1 - Factory Design Suite Advanced
768E1 - Design Suite Premium
774E1 - 3ds Max Entertainment Creation Suite Premium 2013
777E1 - AUTODESK AUTOCAD 2013 FOR MAC OS
796E1 - Autodesk Infrastructure Map Server
797E1 - Autodesk Inventor Professional
799E1 - AutoCAD MAP 3D Entreprise
808E1 - Autodesk infrastructure modeler
829E1 - Revit 2013
A27E1 - AUTODESK LANXPLORER STUDIO PROFESSIONAL 2013


----------



## م.قيس (7 أبريل 2012)

مشكور اخي عسيل


----------



## رضا صبيح (7 أبريل 2012)

محمد عسيل قال:


> البرنامج يعمل و لكن استخدم product key 237E1
> هنا جميع المفاتيح
> 
> 001E1 - Autodesk AutoCAD 2013
> ...


استعملت المفتاح طبعا
ولكن لا يستكمل التفعيل مطلقا ويعطينى خطأ 
انا الآن أبحث عن كراك آخر


----------



## السيدنصير (8 أبريل 2012)

تحياتى ايها المرابط


----------



## م.قيس (12 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لك اخي السيد نصير


----------



## iDz (12 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك ..


----------



## hosh123 (12 أبريل 2012)

جزاك االله خيراً


----------



## أبوتقي (12 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا جاري التحميل
لكن ياهندسة لو ممكن توضح لنا ما هو الجديد في البرنامج


----------



## م.قيس (12 أبريل 2012)

والله ازا بدك الصحيح انا نزلتوا بس لسة ما شغلتوا على الجهاز ولكن من المانيوال بتشوف الجديد ، اتوقع انو متقدم في الهايدروليك والمودلنج 3d ، شوف المانيوال على الموقع واي مشكلة في التحميل انا جاهز

المهندس قيس


----------



## jawadf (22 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لكم


----------



## مصطفى المساح (22 أبريل 2012)

انا حملتة وشغلتة تمام 
بس لقيت خاصية الاستيرات والتصدير من جوجل مش شغالة 
دخلت على منتدى اتو ديسك لقيتهم كتبين ان نتيجة للشروط الى بتفرضها شركة جوجل همة ما نزلوش الخصية دى فى نسخة 2013
ومافيش اجوبة سواء هيزلوها ولا ء 
بس واضح ان استرات الصور والاسطح مش شغال فى نسخة 2013 
مع انى حبيت شكلها


----------



## gool (9 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد احمد هجرس (21 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي محمد انا  قمت بتنصيب3d max design الاصدار 2014 لكن البرنامج
لا يعمل ممكن يكون السبب مواصفات الجهاز

​​


----------



## الاقرع بن حابس (22 سبتمبر 2013)

شاكرين مهللين


----------



## جاسم الرفيعي (8 أكتوبر 2013)

عافاك الله ووالديك وبارك الله فيك على جهودك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mannnooo30 (10 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير عنا وعن المسلمين جميعاً


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (17 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير و بارك فيك


----------

